# Darlinghurst Taphouse Opening Hours



## smollocks (30/9/09)

Can anyone tell me whether the Darlinghurst Taphouse is still opening at 4pm on weekdays? Trying to plan lunch there this week, but their website is pretty useless in this regard.

Cheers


----------



## neonmeate (30/9/09)

think that's right ... hope it changes for summer!!! (hope the SCG introduces passouts from the test match too...)


----------



## Jim_Levet (30/9/09)

neonmeate said:


> think that's right ... hope it changes for summer!!! (hope the SCG introduces passouts from the test match too...)



I seriously hope they get some local beers on tap, I have had enough of the Victorian micro's, it would be good to see some fresh local(NSW) beers on tap at. It would be a cheaper option without the freight up the Hume!
Just a thought, probably wasted here though  
James


----------



## oztapguy (2/10/09)

Never a comment wasted! We have had plenty of NSW brews represented since we opened in Feb (and more to come obviously).. Later this month we have a Little Brewing Co (NSW) showcase.. In November, our showcase in both venues is Stone & Wood (NSW) including their new stone beer (on tap, I believe, for the first time outside Byron)..

We open Mon - Thu from 4pm and Fri - Sun from midday (Friday noon opening starts from Oct 13 I think).. There just isn't sufficient demand (yet) to open earlier Mon - Thu but we hope to at some stage.

We have won an appeal to council to develop our planned roof terrace so that should be open in 3-4 months. 

Oh, and the new website is about to go online... with trading hours 

Thanks for the feedback..


----------



## thylacine (2/10/09)

oztapguy said:


> "...We have had plenty of NSW brews represented since we opened in Feb..."
> 
> Including the "Wig & Pens" (Canberra micro) 7% "Venom". nice...


----------



## Sammus (2/10/09)

upset I missed the venom ipa.. I even trekked to canberra to try it but theyd just run out


----------



## smollocks (3/10/09)

oztapguy said:


> We open Mon - Thu from 4pm and Fri - Sun from midday (Friday noon opening starts from Oct 13 I think).. There just isn't sufficient demand (yet) to open earlier Mon - Thu but we hope to at some stage.


Thanks for replying. I hope in the future you're able to open for lunch every day, this time I had to go elsewhere :icon_cheers:


----------



## O'Henry (3/10/09)

Well, since we are asking things of the taphouse, could you please get more ciders. I go there as often as I can when in Sydney to try new brews and while my gf will try beer, she has trouble drinking a full half. She does enjoy a cider though. Only Pipsqueak is a little limited on the cider front esp when there is such a range available locally. A bunch of Australian brews plus Henneys (which is great) and Samuel Smith's (which already has ~5 beers in the fridge in darlo). Maybe you could see about getting Thorogoods on tap for the opening of the terrace...

Edit: While I am asking, could you please open a nice small pub with a few micros on tap and some nice pub grub in Bowral. Much appreciated :icon_cheers:.


----------



## oztapguy (5/10/09)

O said:


> Thorogoods[/url] on tap for the opening of the terrace...
> 
> Edit: While I am asking, could you please open a nice small pub with a few micros on tap and some nice pub grub in Bowral. Much appreciated :icon_cheers: .



From time to time I have looked at getting an occasional cider on tap (esp in warmer months) but I'm yet to be told of a great Australian artisanal cider maker with their product in kegs.. We had Thorogoods before in pack and you've inspired me to call them again. They don't keg their ciders but watch this space..


----------



## /// (5/10/09)

oztapguy said:


> From time to time I have looked at getting an occasional cider on tap (esp in warmer months) but I'm yet to be told of a great Australian artisanal cider maker with their product in kegs.. We had Thorogoods before in pack and you've inspired me to call them again. They don't keg their ciders but watch this space..



You ask, and I bringith!

Inncider

Just about to sell them kegs! Reckon they would be over the moon to land Cider at Darlo and St Chocker ... sorry Kilda ....

Scotty


----------



## oztapguy (5/10/09)

Cheers for the tip..


----------



## O'Henry (5/10/09)

oztapguy said:


> From time to time I have looked at getting an occasional cider on tap (esp in warmer months) but I'm yet to be told of a great Australian artisanal cider maker with their product in kegs.. We had Thorogoods before in pack and you've inspired me to call them again. They don't keg their ciders but watch this space..



They were kegging it for a while as it was available at one place in SA on tap. Maybe it was a one off, but at least they have done it before. I checked out the website again and it seems the stockist that had it on tap seems to have been removed, which is a bummer. Good luck with it. Would love to sup a cider on the terrace before I move away from Sydney.


----------



## neonmeate (6/10/09)

thorogoods! :beerbang:
closest (_intentional!_) thing australia has to lambic.... delicious stuff. hope it's Billy B's!


----------



## kabooby (6/10/09)

neonmeate said:


> thorogoods! :beerbang:
> closest (_intentional!_) thing australia has to lambic.... delicious stuff. hope it's Billy B's!


I like the look of that

Kabooby


----------



## Jim_Levet (27/11/09)

oztapguy said:


> Never a comment wasted! We have had plenty of NSW brews represented since we opened in Feb (and more to come obviously).. Later this month we have a Little Brewing Co (NSW) showcase.. In November, our showcase in both venues is Stone & Wood (NSW) including their new stone beer (on tap, I believe, for the first time outside Byron)..
> Thanks for the feedback..




From their website


IN DARLINGHURST (the newest are listed first): Stone & Wood MovemBEER Brewery Showcase; Stone Beer.........
Two Brothers Growler, Mountain Goat Steam Ale, Feral Fanta Pants Imperial Red Ale, James Squire Sundown Lager, Meantime IPA, Feral Smoked Porter, Matilda Bay Alpha Pale Ale, James Squire Porter, Budvar Czech Pilsner, Feral Hop Hog IPA, Weihenstephaner Original Lager, Hofbrau Munich Dunkel, Kostritzer Schwarzbier, Leffe Blond, Franziskaner Hefeweizen, Hoegaarden Original Witbier, Coopers Sparkling Ale, Trumer German Pilsner, Little Creatures U.S Pale Ale.

Impressive list, but nothing really "Local". I hear rumours of a micro pub with a NSW bias, could be a few more local breweries getting support with an occasional tap.

James


----------

